# Replacement hanger for Tarmac



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a 2015 Tarmac SL4 Expert that needs a new derailleur hanger. I bought Wheels Mtg #146, and it fits, but there is a small gap on the inside. Is this okay? Should I contact my LBS and get a replacement from Specialized?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

TiCoyote said:


> I have a 2015 Tarmac SL4 Expert that needs a new derailleur hanger. I bought Wheels Mtg #146, and it fits, but there is a small gap on the inside. Is this okay? Should I contact my LBS and get a replacement from Specialized?


pictures might help...


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if a picture make much of a difference. It's a 1 mm gap on the inside edge.

I guess my real question is, have other people had success with the wheels manufacturing hangers on tarmac frames?


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

No problem here. I've found the factory Specialized hanger on my Tarmac is WAY stiffer though, it takes much more effort to align a new one than a new Wheels Mfg hanger. As for fit, it never caught my attention as being an issue so it I'm going to say it fit just fine. All that said, I have only used a Wheels on other peoples bikes, I'm fortune enough to have not needed a replacement on my own yet.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I bought the frame used, and the hanger that came on it was pretty banged up. I replaced it with one that the seller told me was OEM, and seemed to fit perfectly. I had never aligned it. When I went to do so, it was pretty far out of whack, and it took a lot of cranking to get it in line. 

Today, I decided to just throw on the Wheels Mfg one. Turns out, it was out of alignment in the same direction. This leads me to believe that my frame, and maybe even all Tarmacs, have this shape. The hanger needed to be bent outward a bit. 

The Wheels Mfg needed much less work though. It seemed take shape after the first pull. I guess time will tell if shifting improves.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting thread....

I'm currently using the stock hanger on both of my bikes, but I've heard nothing but good things about the wheels manufacturing ones and someone had even suggested to me that it was a good cheap upgrade.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Due to the stiffness of the stock hanger, I would consider it an upgrade. Aligning a factory one always makes me nervous. The entire dropout will flex pretty severely when trying to get it to bend and lightweight QRs make it even worse. I don't even try anymore without putting a solid Shimano skewer in first. Wheels hangers in general seem to have the perfect mix of bends easily but not too easily.


----------

